

Why does US company must pay European Union tax - mislavkasner
http://www.vatapi.co/blog/why-does-us-company-must-pay-eu-tax.html

======
Broken_Hippo
I find the article reads like a complaint against paying the taxes. I'm not
certain this is more complicated for the business than the sales tax system in
the states - potentially 50 sales tax rates to pay plus more if a city wants
to add an additional tax (though admittedly in Indiana I think those are
reserved for food and hotels).

The reason the business is required to add in the tax is so that customers are
getting upfront pricing that includes the tax. The system is much easier for
me - I hated tax sticker shock in the states. I know the tax is there (I'm now
living in Norway), but the cost of the tax isn't a shock at the register.

Why does the business have to charge it? Same reason businesses have to
collect sales tax in the states. Do they care if you are an American company
or not? No, but honestly, the American government doesn't care if you are an
american company or not, you still probably have to pay the tax (especially if
it starts to be universally required and enforced).

------
bdfh42
Most of this post is wrong to one degree or another.

Ignore it.

